# Looking for a new body. Recommendations?



## justashot (Sep 5, 2012)

Right now I currently own a canon rebel XS
ive enjoyed this camera very much and got a couple of lenses
for it.
I feel I'm ready to upgrade. I got a budget of $800 for a new body.

I don't mind getting used gear. What would some of you recommend.
Whats the best bang for my buck.
I would like to stay in the canon family
if possible also use my current lenes


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 5, 2012)

Canon 60D Refurbished Canon EOS 60D DSLR Camera Body Black, Refurbished 4460B110AA


----------



## baturn (Sep 5, 2012)

The gym?


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL, this reminds me of my wife's new body thread.  OP, have you considered 5DC?  I don't have first hand experience of FF magic but there are lots of discussions about it...


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 5, 2012)

Best bang for your buck. Canon EOS 1V $450 - $650 used depending on SN. They were introduced in 2001 and still in production. So it depends how old it is.

I payed $600 for mine. Best 35mm ive ever used. I also have the EOS 3 which is a little older but has eye controlled auto focus. Pretty cool thing.


----------

